# learning to use a mac after a pc



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I found some threads about the differences, but they weren't too current and were more about the quality, workings of and not working ON them

My daughter is going to work at a newspaper office where they have macs and use QuarkXpress. She has only had PCs and knows MS Publisher. ( I know Publisher and Quark are for another topic) She told them what her experience is, and they hired her anyway, so must think it's not going to be a problem to change.

I was looking around online to see if there's anything that gives differences in using a mac (compared to a pc). Some people have said it's a lot different and complicated and some have said it's simple and mac is what started the mouse and "windows" idea before PCs did. So, it's not a problem to change to Mac after only using a PC.

Maybe someone could list any main/major differences in using a mac? Or point me to some links? The way they work, like security, anti virus, etc won't be her concern, she will just be using the mac (to set up pages for the newspaper)

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, a good place for switchers to start is Apple's "Mac 101" site:
http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/

It shows the basic working of a Mac, like the Dock, Finder, etc. It's actually very easy, and shouldn't be confusing at all.

QuarkXpress is a pretty well know tool in the publishing industry for creating and laying out pages. Adobe's InDesign is another well known program. You need to known how to create a publication from scratch, not from some generic template that Publisher gives you. Still, it should be relatively easy. Both are for PC and Mac. Obviously Apple's Mac tutorial aren't going to cover them.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

as a recent (within a year) switcher, the only advice I can give her, is the same as learning anything new. Don't assume its hard, its not. Its a little different, but change, especially for the better, never hurt anyone. Give it a week, you will never go back. And for gods sake, buy a mouse that right clicks. (any USB mouse will do)


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm already used to control+clicking...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, I'll pass it on.

I know MAC users love MACS and wouldn't go back. I have a PC and do the best I can with what I can get. 

Maybe someday...


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

SoltoN said:


> And for gods sake, buy a mouse that right clicks. (any USB mouse will do)


Apple's wireless Mighty Mouse is really slick, it has right-click capability. I use it and their wireless keyboard. Now I'm spoiled!


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Yankee Rose said:


> Apple's wireless Mighty Mouse is really slick, it has right-click capability. I use it and their wireless keyboard. Now I'm spoiled!


Yeah me too, I have the wireless it's so cool. I actually have the mouse set up not to right click!! I don't know why, it just feels odd to right click lol. Threadstarter you're daughter will be absolutely fine, as has been said earlier, in a week she;ll never want to go back to PCs.


----------

